# Army #2



## sitaavanu (Mar 2, 2009)

A while back I had asked for some advice in regaurds to what faction is right for me. I received a plethora of responses. I tried out a few small pt games with several of them. However I was still at the same point of just not knowing what I wanted. I ended up picking up an Ogre Kingdoms army for several reasons the main one being that I really enjoyed the fluff and even if it wasn't the one i wanted to stick with I wouldn't mind having it (aka spending the money wouldn't bother me one way or the other). I've now played several more games with them winning a few drawing a few and loosing alot though this is expected being the newest gamer in a group of veterans.

So now I have a better concept of what I like/dislike in game terms. I'd like your help deciphering which armies are best suited for this playstyle.

To preface this I'd like to say this much. I will try to use examples of mechanics i've seen that I appreciate but try to interpert them for how they work instead of the litteral translation. An example of this would be "I liked how the VC army was able to continously respawn monsters in thier units preventing me from making progress." I know that TK and VC are the only armies that can do that but what actually appeals to me out of that is how no matter how much I threw at the unit it stood its ground so armies that have high leadership and good armor saves would also fill this role (i don't know of any armies that do this but i'm sure someone out there does).

Movement
A few important factors here for me. I want to be able to get the charge off and get across the table quickly. For this I know I need a high movement. In this same section I would also like to note a particular love for skirmishing models as they get to move around the table in whatever direction they please and as such can provide many tactical advantages and moves. I am also particularly fond of the gorgers ability to show up wherever I need him (aka the ability to take out my opponents artilary and casters that are hiding in his rear). I should also note my dislike of models that like gnoblars who may mess up and not move at all!

Magic
I have discovered a few things about magic. 1 don't want my troops to rely on it. Needing to cast stubborn on a unit thats about to receive a big charge and hear my opponent say "dispell scroll" or dispel it with thier own dice drives me mad. I've also miscast several times once against greatly irritating me. HOWEVER I know that it would be foolish to not bring any mages because I'd get chewed up by my opponents casting. So ideally I'd like my army (specifically lords and heros) to be able to generate dispel dice without having to be casters (magic resistance, vampires and warrior priest all come to mind here). 

Shooting
I don't care about shooting. If I can cool and i'll take advantage of it but in general the only part I care about is not falling down when shot or having enough guys that it doesn't matter.

Melee
Favorite part of the game. I want all my dudes in melee as much as possible. Killing thier dudes is more fun then static combat res. Good weapon skill hopefully with great weapons and lots of attacks! Or poison to autowound or killing blow or whatever really. A unit of wardancers and a unit of plagues monks are pretty much the same in my eyes on this front roll lots of dice and watch your opponent fall down.

Additional notes
Opponents are compentant too and i'm not naive enough (been wargaming for 6 years) to think that i'll always get the charge and dictate combat. Being able to run from a charge thats going to decimate you is something an army needs to be able to do so being ItP is generally a issue for me (.... like the wardancers). 
I also really enjoy having the super solo character that one guy who just runs around the battle field that your opponent is dreading facing. I don't really care if this is a caster on tzeentch disk or an ogre tyrant but he's got to be selfsustaining (fast strong and a low chance of breaking).

Summary
I guess my biggest focuses are on defense (magic specifically but in general as well) and winning combat or at the very least not breaking from it. I like to give my opponent a headaches by ruining there plans (i played blue in magic the gathering and won several city sized tournies for those of you familiar with the game). Movement is also key.

As an FYI my most ommon opponents will be
Vampires
Beastmen
Brets
Lizardmen


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Chaos fits your bill imo.

Tough and melee orientated with a lot of options, including hoard options...

Generally speaking, chaos doesn't rely on magic, but it helps do good damage as they close with the enemy, if you so desire you can kit them out for pure melee or massive magic, up to you.

Couple of mortal khornate lords, throw in a level 1 mage or two with scrolls and you can defend against their magic an smack smack smack.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Warriors of chaos is probably your best bet as they best match your criteria


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I disagree witht he previous two, I say Beasts of Chaos. Give your units / lords the mark of khorne and watch the dispell dice pile up (at least until they get a new book). They are decent in a fight, almost the entire army "skirmishes" the raiders rules let them move as skirmishers but still get a rank bonus. Shooting is unimportant and you can still flee the charge, unlike the warriors of chaos. Armor is an isue with your beast herds but the dragon ogres and such more than make up for it. Another plus is that with a little converting you can use the ogres you already bought.

My two bits.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Although they're fairly difficult to master woodelves fit most of your needs especially a forest spirit army although units like waywatchers fill the Gorger roll and you've said you like wardancers so a less shooty woodelf army could fill your needs.
If you can play msu ogres then msu woodelves aren't too different. Their ld is fairly high so plenty of baiting and fleeing, The cavalry is not to bad and ignores woods, Woodelf magic is fairly defensive or tree surfing and the added bonus is treemen and other such nasties.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> Although they're fairly difficult to master woodelves fit most of your needs especially a forest spirit army although units like waywatchers fill the Gorger roll and you've said you like wardancers so a less shooty woodelf army could fill your needs.
> If you can play msu ogres then msu woodelves aren't too different. Their ld is fairly high so plenty of baiting and fleeing, The cavalry is not to bad and ignores woods, Woodelf magic is fairly defensive or tree surfing and the added bonus is treemen and other such nasties.


Woodelves have heaps of shooting remember, he prefers not to.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

woodelves can be either combat(tree spirit) or shooty (elves) I think that an all tree spirit or at least a mostly tree spirit army as he mentions wardancers and the desire for a gorger type unit( like waywatchers) which would fit what he has described. 
There are plenty of all tree spirit type lists in the army section which is a good place to start when choosing a new army.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Khemmler, I don't think you read his post enough to see that Neil was talking about a forest spirit army! While I have seen these armies in play and they are bad ass, I still think Daemons are for you man! Loads to choose from, you Don't need magic, All Hearalds except Khorne can be made into level 1 wizards soooo.... problem solved! Good call on the wood elves though Neil!


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah but horus remember he specifically stated that ITP was a deal breaker. He wants to have the option of fleeing the charge. Daemons = no go.
Lizards = Possible have some skirmish and a decent melee

I still think beasts would be his best bet.


----------



## sitaavanu (Mar 2, 2009)

TY guys for your advice. I'm giong to take a stab at WoC WE and BoC in my next few games and see if any of them do it for me.

unfortunatly I just don't like the looks of DoC.

As a side question to hopefully make some use out of my Ogres do Dogs of War benefit from army wide rules such as ignoring forest for movement?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

No they dont unfortunatly, as they arent the same race/as skilled etc.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

ok then Daemons are out, I missed the ITP part, soooo... cool man! Lizards wont run so easily, but I have only played one game against the new army book, so I'm not too sure. I don't think you need to settle on one army though man, that's the glory of GW, start collecting a few that appeal to you, proxy until you get the minis and have fun. Even if you don't use all of the minis down the road, you'll still have something to paint up!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

unfortunately not although that would be funny to watch a clumsy great ogre tiptoeing through the forest like a fairy:grin:


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

sitaavanu said:


> TY guys for your advice. I'm giong to take a stab at WoC WE and BoC in my next few games and see if any of them do it for me.
> 
> unfortunatly I just don't like the looks of DoC.
> 
> As a side question to hopefully make some use out of my Ogres do Dogs of War benefit from army wide rules such as ignoring forest for movement?


No they do not. Dogs of war or any other "allies" you might bring are not a part of the origionating army and do not benefit from their rules.


----------



## Reign (Jun 30, 2008)

Warriors of Chaos seem to fit what you're looking for...

They have really good magic, but don't rely on it. They are the best troops in the game, Their lords are the equivilant to your Tyrant, and you can use your Ogres as Chaos Ogres.

A Chaos Ogre is your basic Ogre, but can be given a great weapon and Chaos Armor (4+) for less than your Ironguts. You can also proxy your yhetees as trolls for now if you wish.

It's an all around win situation for you. (I know all these things because OK was my first army and WoC became my second)


----------

